
4 Qualities of a Good Cafe to Work In - mattjaynes
http://fanpopblog.com/?p=34
======
mattjaynes
From the post...

\-----------------------------------

The key to a good working cafe are:

1\. Character and charm - You don't want to be sitting at a cookie-cutter cold
Starbucks or a place that doesn't have a local feel to it. The best places are
those that have cool furniture, colorful walls and decor, and fun staff.

2\. Good music - If you're going to be sitting at a place for hours and hours,
the last thing you want to have to endure is crappy music or music that's too
loud and distracting.

3\. Mixed crowd - It's nice to have a diversity of people wherever you work
because when you start daydreaming (not that I ever do), you can people watch.
San Francisco is such a diverse city that it's always fun to see all the
eclectic types that make this city so wonderful to live in.

4\. Tasty food and drinks - A cafe isn't a cafe unless they have quality
munchies and can make a mean latte.

